# Positive or Evap?



## KelzMarie

Hi all!! im jw y'alls opinions on whether this is positive or just an evap line... the bottom is from this morning and the pic was taken within the 3 minute window... Ive had 2 miscarriages previously so im nervous and feeling a bit crazy.. thanks :)


----------



## LNWXO

Nope they are positive! Congrats xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Looks positive to me x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Looks BFP to me but I do not see any color on them. Do you see any pink in person?


----------



## KelzMarie

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Looks BFP to me but I do not see any color on them. Do you see any pink in person?

light pink, its hard to pick up on camera. but I took the same kind of tests last month and they were visibly negative.


----------



## KelzMarie




----------



## Sushai

Bfp! Congrats!!


----------



## CC94

Congrats!!!


----------



## jessicaftl

bfp!


----------



## Prinny

Congrats on your BFP!!!..Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Definitely a BFP congrats


----------



## BSelck24

Yes for sure BFP! Congrats!!


----------



## Excalibur

BFP for sure! Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## justonemore31

Def bfp congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

